# Pantry Doors



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

This may have been covered previously but I can't find it.

We have the O/B 23S with the "pantry" to the left of the refridgerator. As I'm sure you know it has those slide out drawers which I agree are handy. However I think what's happening is as we are driving along and make a turn ( not too sharp mind you!) the slides hit the pantry door,it pops open and a bunch of stuff hits the floor.This has happened a couple of times now. I checked the latch on the door and it seems secure. I think when the slides hit it, it just comes open. I think if I can stop the slides from moving it will solve the problem.

Someone must have experienced this already. I'm open to suggestions. DW is "asking" for a solution from me. Appreciate the help.

Rayman


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

What I did was take a couple of pieces of 1x3, paint them white, and cut them down so they will fit across in front of the drawers. You may have to angle them up to get them in and out. Then, put velcro on the inside of the cabinet on the sides (inside of the door facing the drawers), then on the ends of the boards you have cut. The velcro holds the wood in place, the wood holds the drawers from hitting the doors, and when you get there just pull them out and there ya go!

Good luck! If you have any questions, PM me action

Bill


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, there are many solutions to this problem, including wood dowel stoppers, nail stoppers, even mini door stoppers, and tension rods.

I keep a roll of packing tape in the drawer below the pantry. Before we leave, I take 5" piece of tape and secure the door closed. I do this in two places on the door.

Randy


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Funny you mentioned this, Sherry was out in the RV just today installing tension rods in both the pantry and the fridge. I think the rods cost here about 7 bucks for a set of 4.

Edit - Rayman,
Sherry had to pick up 2 separate sets larger set for the fridge, smaller for the pantry. went looking for the packaging so I could tell you the company but she must of already trashed it. But I definately saw two separate sizes before she headed out the door towards the RV.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> What I did was take a couple of pieces of 1x3, paint them white, and cut them down so they will fit across in front of the drawers. You may have to angle them up to get them in and out. Then, put velcro on the inside of the cabinet on the sides (inside of the door facing the drawers), then on the ends of the boards you have cut. The velcro holds the wood in place, the wood holds the drawers from hitting the doors, and when you get there just pull them out and there ya go!
> 
> Good luck! If you have any questions, PM me action
> 
> ...


I got the picture. Camping world has these what I'll call "pressure bars' that are for inside the refer to hold things on the shelves. I wonder if they would fit in the pantry and do the trick. have to check that out .

Rayman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Scooter said:


> Funny you mentioned this, Sherry was out in the RV just today installing tension rods in both the pantry and the fridge. I think the rods cost here about 7 bucks for a set of 4.
> [snapback]112388[/snapback]​


That's exactly what I was talking about in my last post. I've got 2 of those so I'll check it out. How did they fit in the pantry? They're fine in the fridge.

Rayman


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I use the tension rods that I got from an RV store. I had to return the first pair as they were too long and would work better in the fridge. I think mine are from around 11" - 17".


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use the small tension rods and have worked great for us

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I got a piece of 1 x 2 from HD for about $1.00 ... cut it to fit .. works great

I didnt paint it.. didn't sand it.... didn't do anything but measure and cut.... LOL


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

rayman we also have the 23 rs and had the same problem. We used a window lock --the swing lever kind and they were in white . We turned on edge and wala no more problems . Just remember to always lock ithem down before pulling out.They are cheap and easy to install. Good luck. See ya Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I use two (one for each drawer) ceder shakes. They slide right under the drawer and I've never had the problem again. I only use a 3" section of the skake...no need for the entire thing.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rayman, action 
I had the same problem. a easy way is to get is a door stop that you use in the bottom of the door.I had to tape 2 together then just slide them under the front of the draw.They work very well and are easy to remove no drilling holes. I got them at the dollar store

Good Luck
Willie


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

My fix was two, 14 inch lengths of 1 inch PVC pipe. Put them in front of the drawer when traveling. They are long enough to catch the inside of the face frame, preventing the drawer from hitting the door. The pipe lays beside the drawer slides when not in use.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I use a door stop on each sliding drawer. Just press them in. Haven't had an "accident" since.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Rubber door stop, cheap, effective, easy to install so more time to drink beer !

Beerman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

This is what I love about this website!!! You guys and gals are GREAT!!! I'll solve it!!! and no more broken sun tea jugs.

rayman


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I used a piece of leftover laminate flooring.

I cut about a 1 inch wide piece and then cut to fit tightly between the drawers and the door frame.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I use two (one for each drawer) ceder shakes. They slide right under the drawer and I've never had the problem again. I only use a 3" section of the skake...no need for the entire thing.
> [snapback]112452[/snapback]​


Plus, you get that fresh Northwest forest smell!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I use two (one for each drawer) ceder shakes. They slide right under the drawer and I've never had the problem again. I only use a 3" section of the skake...no need for the entire thing.
> ...


It is like those $2 "pine trees' you see at gas stations...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Idea Jim
Love the smell of Cedar









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You are camping everything is supposed to smell like trees.

Great idea









Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We originally used a roll of saran wrap or tin foil wedged between slide an the door. Just this spring I realized my cutting boards fit this area just right so now we use a PVC cutting board in front of each sliding shelf.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We use the slanted door stops that we place under the roll outs.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Scooter said:


> Funny you mentioned this, Sherry was out in the RV just today installing tension rods in both the pantry and the fridge. I think the rods cost here about 7 bucks for a set of 4.
> 
> Edit - Rayman,
> Sherry had to pick up 2 separate sets larger set for the fridge, smaller for the pantry. went looking for the packaging so I could tell you the company but she must of already trashed it. But I definately saw two separate sizes before she headed out the door towards the RV.


The tension rods have to be the right size, because the fridge is a lot wider than the pantry cabinet.

As a side note, when the dealer was doing my walk-through, I asked him about the tension rods for the fridge. He said they sell them in their store, and that I can find them at Wal-Mart for much cheaper. But even cheaper yet ($1.97 each) are the adjustable, spring tension type curtain rods in the housewares department at Wal-Mart. He said that you don't need the double rod setup, and the curtain rods are what he uses.

I bought four, and the cost was less than one of the RV specialty ones.!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Scooter said:


> Funny you mentioned this, Sherry was out in the RV just today installing tension rods in both the pantry and the fridge. I think the rods cost here about 7 bucks for a set of 4.
> 
> Edit - Rayman,
> Sherry had to pick up 2 separate sets larger set for the fridge, smaller for the pantry. went looking for the packaging so I could tell you the company but she must of already trashed it. But I definately saw two separate sizes before she headed out the door towards the RV.


Scoutr2 is right...this is what I did...works great....also works great in bathroom medicine cabinet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MAYZ83 said:


> I use a door stop on each sliding drawer. Just press them in. Haven't had an "accident" since.


And then you just leave the door open? I don't see how the door could close with these under the drawer.


----------

